# SIRIUS XM Radio To Launch Channel Dedicated To Led Zeppelin



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

"Led Zeppelin Radio" will be broadcast on SIRIUS channel 12 and XM channel 39 and will feature Led Zeppelin music 24/7, including interviews and rarities. It will launch on Saturday, November 1 starting at 6:00 pm ET through December 31.

Press Release


----------

